# PCD with ED delivery fees



## RomaManny (Dec 23, 2015)

Been scrolling through both the ED forum and PCD but could not exactly find what I was looking for. Considering an ED on an F80 mixed with a PCD. Is there a fee for shipping/transporting PCD when combined with ED? I have read PCD has no fee for that but I may be wrong. IDK if it's "double dipping" or even possible. I also read some people have mixed both but I couldn't tell if the fee was waived/$0. Any info? Thank you


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

There is no charge for PCD. It includes a free room for two at the Marriott the evening before, as well as dinner for two and breakfast the following morning. They will drive you from there to the Performance Center.

I don't know what you mean by a "fee for shipping/transporting?" All BMWs sold for the US market have a "$995 destination and handling fee" added to their MSRP whether they are European Delivery or not. There is no other type of "fee for shipping/transporting." You must get yourself to the Performance Center to take redelivery of your ED car and you must drive it home from there.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

RomaManny said:


> Been scrolling through both the ED forum and PCD but could not exactly find what I was looking for. Considering an ED on an F80 mixed with a PCD. Is there a fee for shipping/transporting PCD when combined with ED? I have read PCD has no fee for that but I may be wrong. IDK if it's "double dipping" or even possible. I also read some people have mixed both but I couldn't tell if the fee was waived/$0. Any info? Thank you


There is only one shipping/transportation fee whether you do ED, PCD, or purchase the car directly from your dealer's lot, and that is $995. The $995 goes with the purchase of the car no matter where you take delivery/redelivery.

I hope that answered your question?


----------

